# Peppermint layored cubes



## NurseEmily (Dec 7, 2013)

OK, after some fails with color and heat I finally got a grip, watched some SoapQueen and figured some work arounds for the powdered colorant I have (D&C Red 21 Lake Alum - which I hear may be safe for lip balm?). 
 Here I present a sophomoric and limited edition of peppermint cubes made with goat's milk melt & pour soap


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 7, 2013)

Love em. That effect with the red in the white in the top layer looks awesome and I love the layering. That shape looks nifty too. I have mould envy.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 7, 2013)

nice!


----------



## kikajess (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow. Those are beautiful gems.


----------



## seven (Dec 8, 2013)

Those look fantastic, nurse! In love with them. What kind of molds were you using to get a top like that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## djk17 (Dec 8, 2013)

Not sophomoric at all--these look delicious!


----------



## lsg (Dec 8, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## honeysuds (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Love everything about them!


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 8, 2013)

Those are stunning looking! The colors worked very well!


----------



## evilnurse (Dec 8, 2013)

I love them


----------



## JusDin (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow! These are wonderful!

Look so delicious! Want to pick a piece and eat it. Looks like a piece of creamy rich cake. 

Great job nurse!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 9, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> Wow! These are wonderful!
> 
> Look so delicious! Want to pick a piece and eat it. Looks like a piece of creamy rich cake.
> 
> Great job nurse!



Ditto except Looks like a piece of creamy candy!


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 9, 2013)

Very pretty!  I love the shape.  It looks like fudge to me... in fact it makes me want to get all stuff to make fudge tonight!


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 9, 2013)

Y'all are so kind!!  Thank you



seven said:


> What kind of molds were you using to get a top like that if you dont mind me asking?


I don't mind for one hot second.  I got this mold as a house warming gift and I've BEEN using it for jumbo ice cubes.  And I probably will again when i clear out my M&P.

http://www.casa.com/p/tovolo-king-c...124226&utm_content=pla&adtype=pla&cagpspn=pla


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 9, 2013)

I have seen these at bed bath beyond. . Thanks a lot for sharing!!!!


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

thank you for sharing, Nurse. it does make great tops.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 12, 2013)

If I may ask, how did you get the effect of the top? That is pretty neat! The spotted top in creamy white base,,????


----------

